# Graffiti Stickers



## Jive (Jun 8, 2010)

i just started making stickers again. and i was wondering if anyone else on here does too. if so, id love to be able to trade with people. and help get each others stickers around different cities. im from baltimore. lemme know if you're interested!


----------



## MrD (Jun 8, 2010)

http://stickertraders.com/
Check out the site, you just might dig it.

Also, I would be down for a trade!
Shoot me a PM with your info =]


----------



## Jive (Jun 9, 2010)

yes! i forgot about that site. a friend showed it to me a while back! i gotta make some more. ill message you when i get a bit more made. sometime within a week.


----------

